# Word Doesn't Delete Highlighted Text



## klopstrigle (Jan 30, 2005)

-When I highlight text in word and then type, instead of deleting the highlighted text and replacing it with the new text that I am typing, it merely places the new typed text in front of the highlighted text. 

-Similarly, if I highlight text and push backspace, the text is not deleted, instead the cursor is returned to the front of the highlighted text. 

-I have a feeling that there's just a checkbox somewhere to fix this, but I haven't been able to find it, and nobody else i've spoken to has either.


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

Go to "Tools" --> "Options" --> click the "Edit" tab --> make sure the "Typing replaces selection" box is ticked.

Please let us know if this resolves the issue or if you need further assistance.


----------



## klopstrigle (Jan 30, 2005)

That fixed it! I had a feeling it was just a checkbox. 

Thanks alot, you're the best!


----------

